# Aptitude Tests In Private Medical Colleges



## fatti (Sep 19, 2014)

- Assalam u Allaikum!
I have applied for Fmh. Well, I'm curious about the Test they are going to conduct on 14 Oct. Can anyone guide me about it! Please!
- Moreover, other medical colleges also have tests is there any particular difference among them?
- And what is the syllabus or particular course for these tests?


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

It will be from the entire fsc syllabus . there is no specific portion for it . you basically have to study everything . same is true for CMH .
and your test is on 14 october or Nov ?


----------



## decent (Sep 21, 2014)

yes what about UOL ans LMdc test.what about their syllabus


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

well these private colleges do not have a syllabus . just go through the whole fsc books .


----------



## fatti (Sep 19, 2014)

- yeah it is on Oct 14


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

fatti said:


> - Assalam u Allaikum!
> I have applied for Fmh. Well, I'm curious about the Test they are going to conduct on 14 Oct. Can anyone guide me about it! Please!
> - Moreover, other medical colleges also have tests is there any particular difference among them?
> - And what is the syllabus or particular course for these tests?


Overall 60 question last year in FMH test..30 from Fsc and 15 from english... and 15 from aptitude


----------



## decent (Sep 21, 2014)

k thnks all of u is Sheikh zaid a private,government or semi government college

- - - Updated - - -

Plz reply soon


----------



## fatti (Sep 19, 2014)

decent said:


> k thnks all of u is Sheikh zaid a private,government or semi government college
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Plz reply soon


Its private!
Sheikh Khalifah Bin Zayed al Nahyan



​








[h=2]Search Res*Shaikh* Khalifa Bin *Zayed* Al Nahyan Medical & Dental *...*[/h]
​


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

decent said:


> k thnks all of u is Sheikh zaid a private,government or semi government college
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Plz reply soon


It's *GOVERNMENT*. Admissions in Shaikh Zayed Bin Khalifa Al Nayhan Medical College, Lahore are conducted directly by UHS.


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

masterh said:


> It's *GOVERNMENT*. Admissions in Shaikh Zayed Bin Khalifa Al Nayhan Medical College, Lahore are conducted directly by UHS.


i think it was private two or three years ago but now its government  was a better option :/ but it isn't private now

- - - Updated - - -

the apptitude test of FMH is really easy  but for CMH it was kind of scary lol  as i wasn't prepared too..but it has more IQ questions


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> i think it was private two or three years ago but now its government  was a better option :/ but it isn't private now
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> the apptitude test of FMH is really easy  but for CMH it was kind of scary lol  as i wasn't prepared too..but it has more IQ questions


Yes, it used to be private initially for 2-3 years but, then changed to Government after many protests and a court case.


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

masterh said:


> Yes, it used to be private initially for 2-3 years but, then changed to Government after many protests and a court case.


n what about mcat is it abolished forever ??????????????


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

shaheen1100 said:


> n what about mcat is it abolished forever ??????????????


i think i t will not be abolished but getting different opinions from different people :/


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> i think i t will not be abolished but getting different opinions from different people :/


what about ur agrrgate ??


----------



## fatti (Sep 19, 2014)

- sorry for the mistype! Its not Private!! It used to be.


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

shaheen1100 said:


> what about ur agrrgate ??


its 73%


----------



## Bilal Faiz (Sep 24, 2014)

i have aggregate 82.4525 where do you think i can get admission this year... i have applied in a number of private institutions like fmh and Wah medical college


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

Bilal Faiz said:


> i have aggregate 82.4525 where do you think i can get admission this year... i have applied in a number of private institutions like fmh and Wah medical college


Has the admission process for Wah Medical College started? Could you kindly tell me how to apply? Because I ran a quick google search and couldn't find anything.


----------



## decent (Sep 21, 2014)

thnks all


----------



## Bilal Faiz (Sep 24, 2014)

RobinAV said:


> Has the admission process for Wah Medical College started? Could you kindly tell me how to apply? Because I ran a quick google search and couldn't find anything.


for this you have to purchase a prospectus from the campus and submit in the form...
remember u cannot download the form from the net and u have to take it from the campus itself.last date of submission is 30th oct 
Best ov luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Nawall (Jul 7, 2014)

Bilal Faiz said:


> for this you have to purchase a prospectus from the campus and submit in the form...
> remember u cannot download the form from the net and u have to take it from the campus itself.last date of submission is 30th oct
> Best ov luck :thumbsup:


How do you know it's 30th? I heard from someone they'll be accepting forms till 20th Nov.


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

I read it in dawn newspaper, the last date to apply at wah medical college is 24 November. What was the aggregate of the last student who got in on open merit into the mbbs program last year?


----------



## Nawall (Jul 7, 2014)

CosmosCrazy042 said:


> I read it in dawn newspaper, the last date to apply at wah medical college is 24 November. What was the aggregate of the last student who got in on open merit into the mbbs program last year?


Closing merit was 83.5%.


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

does wah medical college have their own exam?


----------



## Nawall (Jul 7, 2014)

blamonster said:


> does wah medical college have their own exam?


No, they don't. They consider your uhs aggregate.


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Nawall said:


> No, they don't. They consider your uhs aggregate.


Is there any college who's application is open right now and who takes their own exam?


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

I have applied in cmh and I just wanted to know about the test and merit! my uhs agg% is 84.122


----------



## Nawall (Jul 7, 2014)

blamonster said:


> Is there any college who's application is open right now and who takes their own exam?


Well there's CMH and FMH probably. But still some percent of your MCAT score is included in the final merit.


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

Please explain how the aptitude test of cmh will be.


----------



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

please tell me which private medical colleges take aptitude tests?


----------

